# 034efi? standalone



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

http://www.034efi.com
anyone imput about it?
looking into their fuel and spark systems








































*K26/T3 turbo good for about 175-300hp, with excellent response, typical full boost by 2.2krpm.
Price - $775*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_http://www.034efi.com
anyone imput about it?
looking into their fuel and spark systems


What do you want to know?
Right now i am running:
034 efi Intake Manifold
034 efi Exhaust Manifold
034 Efi Turbocharger (well supposed to be,still shopping around)
034 efi Stage Ic
034 efi Fuel Rail
why did i choose 034 efi?Why buy a system from Haltech or Motec for standalone when those guys have no idea what goes on with a VW/Audi in terms of what i need where.
Javad Shadzi is great in breaking down information so that you are in Grade 6.
What kind of car you want to run this system on?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*









thats my 2.0T in my 86, i attempted to do digi1 but turns out the ecu i bought was no good. i've wanted stand alone from the beginning when i started this project, but now that money isnt so tight im going to ditch it and go another route, i think i'll be more satisfied in the long run, and way easier to tinker around with than having to wait for different chips in the mail.
did you do the install yourself? can you break it down to what you had to do, hard stuff, easy stuff, did they give you all the major items you needed, are you using any stock sensors, why the stage1c kit instead of a stage II kit ect.
let me have it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ 
did you do the install yourself? can you break it down to what you had to do, hard stuff, easy stuff, did they give you all the major items you needed, are you using any stock sensors, why the stage1c kit instead of a stage II kit ect.
let me have it

















sweet...love ABA's or Any 2.0 for that matter (5 bangers and VR6's get lost)
Seeing that the project car was in Barbados,noone wanted to even take me on.I had known Javad for a couple of years from keeping in contact with him via email and asked him his advice all the time.When turbocharging the B4 became problamatic because it was the hevay 1250kg shell i decided to just go for the show look.AKA big wheels,bucket seats and serious ICE.








The flame was rekindled when a B3 80(love 80's) that was fakked mechincally crossed my way.It has serious low milleage but the Automatic tranny was screwed and the engine had been sitting down because the car wasnt going anywhere.Eventually the engine seized.
So i bought the car and went crazy.
Went to DTA/Haltech/SDS to see who had the best system for my car.They all gave me the same answer.The car isnt here...we cant help you so TA-TA.Decided to check out http://www.80tq.com as i had not been there in a while.Contacted Javad and he said the most logical things:
1. Its an Audi
2. It has a 4 banger
3. They were sold WORLDWIDE?
so what was the problem?
gave me the low down on stand alone systems and what they did.And guess what...they all do the same job!
and well the rest was history.(here is my project thread :http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1476952)
Bought a 034 EFI Stage Ic from him to have full control over my fuel and ignition.Have i installed the ecu yet?Nope...
have i installed the wire harness yet?Yup
Was it easy?Building the Harness was easy.
Basically the system comes with a fly by harness without any connectors.Javad provides all sensors and connectors for you to use.
You would use a Stage Ic Kit because your engine uses wasted spark system.The Stage IIc kit is for the inline 5's.
@$1100 i found it to be a steal.
Any other questions?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you want to address Javad himself ,you can register on http://www.motorgeek.com and post away in the 034EFI forum










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 7:11 PM 9-20-2004_


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

we are running an efi standalone IC system on a '94 aba 2.0T . fully installed, fully functioning, no problem,., complete control of fueling, timing, cold starts, etc, etc., etc
i definitely recommend it.
if you have any questions, lemmi know..


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (diman24)*

will this work with a VR6?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (turboit)*

yeah they do 6-cyl too


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (diman24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_we are running an efi standalone IC system on a '94 aba 2.0T . fully installed, fully functioning, no problem,., complete control of fueling, timing, cold starts, etc, etc., etc
i definitely recommend it.
if you have any questions, lemmi know..



94 aba T is exactly what im running, with a stock k26. i would like to know what was involved with installing it, or if i should have it installed.


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

gotta be more specific....
there are 23+ wires to be connected to bunch of stuff (injectors, sensors, etc) Not that difficult , just gotta watch the manual closely easy to messup. that's it
our car started up on the first try, (props to efi for basic maps) after that the 15 page manual becomes ur best friend for the next several weeks







, (can be done faster ofcourse, we just took our time) 

p.s. the only extra stuff that we bought was a coil


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (diman24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_will this work with a VR6?

will work on a Lawnmower if you wanted









_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_ fully installed, fully functioning, no problem,., complete control of fueling, timing, cold starts, etc, etc., etc
i definitely recommend it.


034 EFI Stage Ic is the system you guys need.This is testimony # 1









_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_
there are 23+ wires to be connected to bunch of stuff 

21 Pins have wires on the 23 Pin Connector.







.I pretty much seperated my harness into 3 Parts:
1. 4 Injectors (5 wires),TPS (3) and Hall(3)
2. Air temp Sensor ,Water temp Sensor and Aux(optional - in mine its a dummy) (4 wires in total) and others ofcourse.
3. IGn Drivers #1 and #2
Pretty much chopped up my stock harness and removed the engine control from the engine check.Used the engine control to help paint parts







.Wrapped up the engine control to make everything look OEM.

_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_
p.s. the only extra stuff that we bought was a coil 

What i did was used 4 Porsche 996 coils as There drivers have the hardware to support them to make it seem "wasted spark"
However i now have plans to buy 4 _MSD-8207_ coils










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 11:41 PM 9-20-2004_


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (diman24)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by diman24 at 11:48 PM 9-20-2004_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
What i did was used 4 Porsche 996 coils as There drivers have the hardware to support them to make it seem "wasted spark"
However i now have plans to buy 4 _MSD-8207_ coils









_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 11:41 PM 9-20-2004_

so what coils would you use if you had to do it all over again? the msd?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
so what coils would you use if you had to do it all over again? the msd?

doesnt matter really what coils you use 034efi/Porsche 996 coils or MSD coils.
they will both serve there purpose.
034EFI will keep it looking OEM whereas MSD will keep it well.....
ill let the pic do the talking.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*









those do look crazy, dont care about looking stock, im gonna have a hard enough time passing smog. $$$ will make the tech go







and he'll pass me








but anywho, did you guys do the installs yourselves? and did you have to do a toothed crank wheel/trigger sensor and all that?
can i use the vw tps?
3 or 4 wire 02? wideband?
stock crank position sensor?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_, im gonna have a hard enough time passing smog. 

Barbados is an island...we dont have Smog







For SMog related issues it would be better to contact Javad.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
but anywho, did you guys do the installs yourselves? and did you have to do a toothed crank wheel/trigger sensor and all that?

I am doing my install myself,you could have Javad do your install for you since he is located in California

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
can i use the vw tps?

Yes you can....034 was developed on a German car dude.German sensors apply.Once its a 3 Pin and not the 7854 ABA fly by wire garbage.I am using a VR6 OBD1 3inch TB on my setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
3 or 4 wire 02? wideband?

4 Band Bosch 02 sensor

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
stock crank position sensor?

The ABA uses a 60-2 tooth gear on the crankshaft.I had just remembered that but never bothered to ask Javad if it would work.I dont see why not as it is the same concept.Good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The ABA uses a 60-2 tooth gear on the crankshaft.I had just remembered that but never bothered to ask Javad if it would work.I dont see why not as it is the same concept.Good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yeah i'll need to check up on that. have you installed your crank sensor setup yet?

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
yes you can....034 was developed on a German car dude.German sensors apply.Once its a 3 Pin and not the 7854 ABA fly by wire garbage.I am using a VR6 OBD1 3inch TB on my setup. 

hmm... is the vr tb bolt on? i measured the aba tb at 2.75" although space is a little tight with the compressor -> 90 degree bend
thanks for the help so far, good to know there is still people on the forum that take the time to give a little imput, or at least know what their talking about.
btw, how long have you been installing it?
and do you know javad's email?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
yeah i'll need to check up on that. have you installed your crank sensor setup yet?

I am using the Crank Pulley setup pictured above(way above







).However the flywheel system is in development.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
hmm... is the vr tb bolt on? i measured the aba tb at 2.75" although space is a little tight with the compressor -> 90 degree bend

I am afraid not.Fabrication will be needed to get that TB to fit an ABA manifold.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
btw, how long have you been installing it?
and do you know javad's email?

I installed the harness in a day but i am a perfectionist....made everything look OEM or at least tried to make it look OEM
Sorry about that: [email protected],tell him the "wizza" sent you








To get a more questions on 034efi answered go to the motorgeek forums (http://www.motorgeek.com)


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

was it a pita to install the crank sensor? the only pain i could see is having to take my belts off and back on. how long did that take?
and about the vr tb, do they use the same bolt pattern and then it needs a good port, or is everything off? i can use my aba tps tho right?
does the efi use any vacuum signals?
does the harness come with it? raw wires at least to be connected to the sensors


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_was it a pita to install the crank sensor? the only pain i could see is having to take my belts off and back on. how long did that take?

if you can weld then doing up the sensors should be a piece of cake

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
and about the vr tb, do they use the same bolt pattern and then it needs a good port, or is everything off? i can use my aba tps tho right?

2.75" is enough dude unless you want to go all out....

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
does the efi use any vacuum signals?

huh?

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
does the harness come with it? raw wires at least to be connected to the sensors

yes it does....you get a "fly by harness' which is a connector with about 9 feet of wiring.You cut and trim to suit.Javad is always nice eough to separate the injectors and tps and place them in a nice loom for yuh.He also gives you the sensors needed with the connectors.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

does he include the connectors that connect into the sensors too? so you'll pretty much get all you need, except for the installation. you supply labor


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_does he include the connectors that connect into the sensors too? so you'll pretty much get all you need, except for the installation. you supply labor









Dont see why not,but you can use the connectors off your original harness(the ABA) to make sure everything works back perfectly.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

now how can i get anti-lag and wastegate control, which kit will give me both?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_now how can i get anti-lag and wastegate control, which kit will give me both?

Define wastegate control?
Being able to adjust boost?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Define wastegate control?
Being able to adjust boost?

like an ebc, but without all the functions that they come with, just the basic.
yes being able to controll boost, instead of having a creaping wastegate have a selenoid open and close triggered by a certain pressure, say 15psi


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

They have better....








034 is designed so that you can change maps with the flick of a switch.
What that means is you can go from an economic map(cruising) to an aggresive/racing map with the flick of a switch.
Now i was planning to buy a Blitz BC or HKS unit since i am big fan of there stuff but i got to thinking why spend $400 on a boost controller when i could buy a solenoid and use one of the GPO's.
for a while it was settled that i would do that...use one of the 2 GPO's to control a solenoid for boost/WG control,leaving 1 GPO for ICV and I GPO for something else.But i had used 3 GPO's and i only had 2 available to me...







so back to square one.
a friend of mine was setting up a 16V and was using a Turbo XS Dual Stage BC.At first i didnt like Turbo XS because there stuff was simple,but thats all i needed...something simple.








Using a relay i was able to rig up the switch to both the map and the dual stage BC.
so right now i have the perfect set up(to me):








*Economic Map @ 4 Psi.*..
when i see bright lights in my rear view mirror i will simply flcik the switch to obtain this:
*Aggresive/Racing Map @ 20+ psi*
simple as that and the good part is i only used 1 wire from the 034 system leaving me still with my 2 GPO's.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok so the wire you used to switch maps is also switching the turbo xs bc?
and to switch maps it doesnt use a GPO?
what other things that are practical that would need to be connected to a gpo that the 034 doesnt already do?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ok so the wire you used to switch maps is also switching the turbo xs bc?

Well using a relay yes.You see the 034 has a wire on the #17pin,when this wire is grounded the ecu switches map.The Turbo XS DSBC uses the same principal that when it is grounded it goes to another setting.So i went one step further using a relay and tied the 2 systems to form 1 system

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
and to switch maps it doesnt use a GPO?

nope...GPO's are General Purpose Outputs.Switching map is just grounding a wire.

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
what other things that are practical that would need to be connected to a gpo that the 034 doesnt already do?

GPO's are used for anything,controlling a solenoid or ICV,A radiator fan.Whatever you wish.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_will this work with a VR6?

Yes
do you have any more questions?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

well i think im sold...
which kits come with data logging?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

all








id highly recommend Stage Ic for your application.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

I have an Electromotive Direct fire unit,will the stage 1 fuel only set-up work off of the same crank trigger if it is possible to splice into the electromotive trigger?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_I have an Electromotive Direct fire unit,will the stage 1 fuel only set-up work off of the same crank trigger if it is possible to splice into the electromotive trigger?

unfamiliar as to how electromotive set up is.
does it use a 60-2 machineed teeth on crank pulley or 4 pins?


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

60-2 wheel


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Bad Habit)*

why stage Ic instead of stageIb?
i dont really see what the difference between the two of them are other than waste spark? unless the Ib cant use coil packs, then i can see why you would go with Ic cause distributors can suck my balls


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_60-2 wheel

Perfect,you should be able to use the 034 Stage I system on your car without any issues.Once you have a 60-2 plate on your crank pulley(or crankshaft) then you should be good to go.I am assuming you mean Stage Ia(fuel only) right?

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_why stage Ic instead of stageIb?
i dont really see what the difference between the two of them are other than waste spark? unless the Ib cant use coil packs, then i can see why you would go with Ic cause distributors can suck my balls









Stage Ib Uses the distributor to control timing
Stage Ic Uses a 60-2 tooth Machined Wheel with an original Audi VR sensor to tell the ecu "where the timing is" enabling some nasty coil packs to be used








Ib cant use coil packs....








However powering Each plug with a coil is insanity in itself







and well i am Insane so we will get along pretty good.










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 10:52 PM 9-25-2004_


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Cool,sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_Cool,sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Joining our army?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Stage Ib Uses the distributor to control timing
Stage Ic Uses a 60-2 tooth Machined Wheel with an original Audi VR sensor to tell the ecu "where the timing is" enabling some nasty coil packs to be used








Ib cant use coil packs....








However powering Each plug with a coil is insanity in itself







and well i am Insane so we will get along pretty good.










ok so i'll need the 60-2 tooth wheel and the sensor. does the original audi sensor the one used with the wheel, or is it in the block. i think my aba has a sensor like that in the block, maybe an audi sensor will fit in there, or the one i have can be used. if it does go in the block that is...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
ok so i'll need the 60-2 tooth wheel and the sensor.

No this wont apply to you.If your engine is an ABA engine with a 60-2 tooth wheel on the crankshaft then you will use the stock ABA sensor as your 034 VR Sensor (might save a couple of $$$ too







)


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

I have a question about 034 efi...
I am currently building up a big turbo project for my '90 Corrado, the engine will be a ABA block with a 1.8l 16v head with all the extras done to it (p&p, 3 angle valve job bigger valves, schrick cams, etc) with an 8.5:1 compression ratio
I have been looking for a good fuel managemnet sytem and i dont want to break the piggy bank jar here... can you help me out? i have been looking at SDS and Tec2/3 along with some others and piggy back systems but i am stuck on which one to go with. Thank you, any help will be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_ABA block with a 1.8l 16v head with all the extras done to it (p&p, 3 angle valve job bigger valves, schrick cams, etc) with an 8.5:1 compression ratio

Thats a nice combination you have there.Must have costed a penny









_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
I have been looking for a good fuel managemnet sytem and i dont want to break the piggy bank jar here... can you help me out?

First you have to decide what is "breaking the piggy jar" here.Whats your price range...$1100 too much?

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
i have been looking at SDS

Megasquirt is a better bang for the buck.If you like playing XBOX then this is the system for you.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
and Tec2/3 

Not a Bad system, does have 2 extra features over the Stage Ic but cost alot more http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
piggy back systems 

You mean you want to use you stock system and piggyback it?







Not a very good combination.Piggy back systems are a thing of the past and they become cumbersome when tuning time comes.
Now if your a bit tight on cash.Then Stage Ia would be the system for you ($600) but you would have no control over timing.








Add an extra $300 to that and you get Stage Ib ($900) and using your distributor you have full timing control as well as fuel control.
To me the best bang for the buck from all the systems i saw was Stage Ic ($1100) with waste spark ignition.I am going to swithc my Porsche coils to MSD units because they just like crazy as ass








I am not taking sides here...i researched for over a year and some as to what system was the best for me.Before i got feedback from 034efi i was going with Haltech or one of the big companies but registered on the motorgeek forums (http://www.motorgeek.com) and thought to myself that it wouldnt hurt asking the creator of the device (Javad Shadzi) a couple of retarded questions on the system.He gave me the low down.....
034 may not have alot of features like Motec or Autotronic but everyone who has used it was satisfied.The feedback was good enough for me.
Like i said it al depends what you want from your System.If you dont understand anything about fuel or ignition then thats quite ok because when i first started out i didnt know ****(ask Kompressor Kanada







)It takes a while but when you get it,you will see how to choose a system that is best for you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

can you get base maps anywhere for say a aba turbo setup?
bennyb


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (badbennyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbennyb* »_can you get base maps anywhere for say a aba turbo setup?


Javad gives you 2 Base Maps (since it is a Dual Map system).If you want both to be the same map then that can also be arranged.What i had done with mine was:
First Map : Economic Map
Second Map : Aggresive/Racing Map
Once you understand how to change the parameters and what effects it does then you can do the same with your Maps.


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thats a nice combination you have there.Must have costed a penny










well its still in the build up process and I am still geting quotes from every where for the work i want done... 5k for the car, 5k for the enigine (sold my truck for 10k which turned into v-dub money)

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
First you have to decide what is "breaking the piggy jar" here.Whats your price range...$1100 too much?


ehh... 1100 is a lot, concidering i wont get that for my digi1set up, g60, and g60 engine, plus the engine and work done to the engine will be a lil over 2k

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Megasquirt is a better bang for the buck.If you like playing XBOX then this is the system for you.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


What do you mean? Which system is better, MegaSquirt or 034? I do like how it comes with 2 base maps for econo and race... but what is the process for switching in between the two?

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You mean you want to use you stock system and piggyback it? Not a very good combination.Piggy back systems are a thing of the past and they become cumbersome when tuning time comes.

nope... i was saying i was looking at piggy back systems and i dont really wanna go that route just because they cost so cheap

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
034 may not have alot of features like Motec or Autotronic but everyone who has used it was satisfied.The feedback was good enough for me.
Like i said it al depends what you want from your System.If you dont understand anything about fuel or ignition then thats quite ok because when i first started out i didnt know ****(ask Kompressor Kanada )It takes a while but when you get it,you will see how to choose a system that is best for you.


Yea i am still stuck on the whole fuel system/ignition.... but i'm getting it slowly
So YOUR recomendations would be which system?
Thanks allot!!!!!!!!


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
well its still in the build up process and I am still geting quotes from every where for the work i want done... 5k for the car, 5k for the enigine (sold my truck for 10k which turned into v-dub money)
ehh... 1100 is a lot, concidering i wont get that for my digi1set up, g60, and g60 engine, plus the engine and work done to the engine will be a lil over 2k
What do you mean? Which system is better, MegaSquirt or 034? I do like how it comes with 2 base maps for econo and race... but what is the process for switching in between the two?
nope... i was saying i was looking at piggy back systems and i dont really wanna go that route just because they cost so cheap
Yea i am still stuck on the whole fuel system/ignition.... but i'm getting it slowly
So YOUR recomendations would be which system?
Thanks allot!!!!!!!!

dont do what i did and use digi1 but want stand alone, cause you'll end up with stand alone in the end after you already tried digi1 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
so, what im trying to say is, this is the thing not to skimp on, most important part is controlling your engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if i knew what i know now a few months ago i woulnt have thought twice about it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
ehh... 1100 is a lot, concidering i wont get that for my digi1set up, g60, and g60 engine, plus the engine and work done to the engine will be a lil over 2k

you may get a decent $$ for you digi1 set up from some G60 die hard but the only system that i could suggest to suite your pocket is Stage Ib where you will still be able to have control over you ignition and fuel but you WILL have to upgrade your Plug wires and coil just to be on the safe side.

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
What do you mean? Which system is better, MegaSquirt or 034?

No i was comparing MS to SDS not 034.I was saying that for the same amount of money that the SDS cost,MS would have been cheaper and by far better than the SDS.034 is by far better to both systems.What i like about MegaSquirt is i can porgram it with a laptop and not a remote control like SDS but it still lacks many options.

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
I do like how it comes with 2 base maps for econo and race... but what is the process for switching in between the two?

By simply grounding the #17 wire on the "fly by harness".Like said a couple of posts before i simply used a relay and was able to tie a Boost controller in with the Dual Map setup










_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
nope... i was saying i was looking at piggy back systems and i dont really wanna go that route just because they cost so cheap

waste of money.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
Yea i am still stuck on the whole fuel system/ignition.... but i'm getting it slowly

you will get there...trust me.I am not going to be one of those Texers that will give up easily...my advice "Become the Vaccuum" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















For $1100 I found the Stage Ic to be the best system on the market for what i wanted to do.What i like about 034EFI is that it was designed on an Audi and perfected on other German cars such as VW and Porsche before branching off into the JDM's.For you since your on a budget i would go with the "*Stage Ib*" *($900)* but if you want to go all out and get coil packs then *Stage Ic* is for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
*cause you'll end up with stand alone*


Digi1 is a good starting point for easy HP.Guys in Uk still use it on there 1.8T conversions using a distributor but its true,in the end you WILL end up going Standalone unless you get really old and find another Hobby like Golf or something


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
,in the end you WILL end up going Standalone unless you get really old and find another Hobby like Golf or something









thats all you need to hear. get the Ic setup like me and we can help eachother tune them since your like a half hour away, im starting to regret going 8v instead of 16v head, but if i like your 16v more than my 8v i'll make the switch. not just for speed, drivability and fun.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

but at least its a crossflow head, and i love the 8v tq. curve, and low end.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
im starting to regret going 8v instead of 16v head, .


Why are you regretting this?







Granted the 16V WILL make more power than the 8V but that doesnt mean that the 8V will not serve its purpose.I guarantee the 8V turbo will make some very good usefull Hp for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

i just want a really fun practical car thats fast enough to run 13's. im hoping the 8v can do this, after all this work i just hope i will be happy in the end


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i just want a really fun practical car thats fast enough to run 13's. im hoping the 8v can do this, after all this work i just hope i will be happy in the end

13's?
you will be in the 12s dude...dont worry.It all depends what sort of work your head has in it.If your 8V head has no work then you got 2 options.
1. Scratch the 8V and go 16V (requires pulleys and new turbo manifold along with alot of other stuff)
2. port and polish it,3 angle valve grind and a nice cam from Autotech (350US tops for everything)


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

thinking about a big valve head if i want more power.
basically i want as little turbo lag as i can get with good boost, hence the k26, but keep the 8v low end. so i prabably shouldnt have stacked the gaskets, but with the extra boost i should be able to get smooth power up top.
so we'll see if im not happy i can do a lot of thing to play around with it until i like it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

why didnt you use a k24 from a UR-S4?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

was reccomended k26 for the best midrange that boosts early


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well I hope I get some kind of good $$$ for my digi1 setup because I forgot abotu the EIP turbo kit i was going to pick up...2500/engine 2000/car 5000 so that leves me with....500 for 034... oh i for got, add westpac '04 money to this whole thing and i have some more $$$ to drop... wow
My *Goal* is to have a daily driver 16v turbo corrado thats *reliable*... I hope thats possible... 

_Quote, originally posted by *The4ork* »_
thats all you need to hear. get the Ic setup like me and we can help eachother tune them since your like a half hour away, im starting to regret going 8v instead of 16v head, but if i like your 16v more than my 8v i'll make the switch. not just for speed, drivability and fun.


yea looks like i am gonna be getting the 034EFI Ic system unless i can tune better with MS because I'm pretty good with my lil laptop... but I do like what I'm hearing about 034... SDS i was recomended to by a dubber on my boat, and since i am totly clueless about ignition/fuel stuff, plus the fact i am about 3500 miles from home, I did know what else to look for
How much does you car wieght, The4ork?
Wizard-of-OD, what do you think of the EIP turbo 16v kit with a t3/t4-e/FMIC? I am really debating on making my own LIC (liquid) because i see some guys are amking them for dirt cheap, plus the master welder guy said he would do all the welding i can bring him and more because he's a cool guy (custom manifolds, here i come!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_was reccomended k26 for the best midrange that boosts early

hmm..learn something new everyday.The reason why i suggested K24 was because it has a smaller compressor housing and it was from a new vehicle whereas the K26 was from a pre 1990 Audi 5000.

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
Wizard-of-OD, what do you think of the EIP turbo 16v kit with a t3/t4-e/FMIC? I am really debating on making my own LIC (liquid) because i see some guys are amking them for dirt cheap, plus the master welder guy said he would do all the welding i can bring him and more because he's a cool guy (custom manifolds, here i come!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think kits can kiss my.....oops sorry i am supposed to be a civilised here







.Sorry i never had the "kit" experience,every single company i went to laughed and turned me down causing me to make my own kit.The amount of money i saved and the amount of people i met was definately worth it rather than being put on "hold"
I say give the support for fellow texters.There are guys like Killa and Agtronic as well as Fast_A2_20V who make turbo stuff as well as sell it,so getting the turbo manifold should be a piece of cake and i mean a 16V turbo is nothing new here....someone must have the parts listed at a cheap price.
Maybe if the feedback is good enough i could arrange a group buy for 10 034EFI Stage Ic kits.
What you guys think?
(p.s. guys who pm me...please post your questions in here to benefit everyone.Thanks) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 12:32 AM 9-27-2004_


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*



Wizard-of-OD said:


> I think kits can kiss my.....oops sorry i am supposed to be a civilised here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_

yea looks like i am gonna be getting the 034EFI Ic system unless i can tune better with MS because I'm pretty good with my lil laptop... but I do like what I'm hearing about 034... SDS i was recomended to by a dubber on my boat, and since i am totly clueless about ignition/fuel stuff, plus the fact i am about 3500 miles from home, I did know what else to look for
How much does you car wieght, The4ork?
Wizard-of-OD, what do you think of the EIP turbo 16v kit with a t3/t4-e/FMIC? I am really debating on making my own LIC (liquid) because i see some guys are amking them for dirt cheap, plus the master welder guy said he would do all the welding i can bring him and more because he's a cool guy (custom manifolds, here i come!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my car wieghs in at ~1850 no gas no driver however the new motor wieghs a tad more, and so does the extra turbo accessories. but my new seats are much lighter, carpet and sound insulation is gutted and almost ready to have truck spray-in liner sprayed on the floors instead of carpet. i think that might actually save a few pounds.
i say shop around the tex and build your own kit, thats what i did. the only pita part is the IC plumbing. i just bought u-bends, cut them, welded them. few couplers here and there and your good. and sourcing all the parts takes some time but worth it in the end.
zornig makes awesome intake and turbo manifolds, tubular style. killa sells turbo's for pretty cheap, look around, ask around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
Hey I'm in for a *Ic kit*...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good man,welcome to the Team







.Thats 2 new members from one thread







(our Army is growing so watch out







)

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
Wizard, do you know i could talk to exactly for my kit build up?

We can guide you through obtaining parts for the project.
For turbochargers "KIlla" comes highly recommended.
For Manifolds Zornigvw,Fast_A2_20V or Agtronic can build you one.
for pulleys and whatever else Billzcat1 can build you.
Vortex is full of guys getting rid of 16V Turbo parts.Just look in the forced induction classifieds.
So far you have a good combination:
ABA Block
PL Head
i am assuming that your going to use some sort of piston from JE or whatever to lower the CR down to 8.5:1
This is a thread just to get a visual idea of the parts your looking for :
16V Turbo Parts for Sale


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 2:32 AM 9-27-2004_


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

Wow, now i'm getting confused with all these management sys' popping up. Can you use this on CE-1 cars, or what? Using this system, can i get rid of all the CIs-E stuff for this, if i go turbo? This is very interesting and an awesome price. Gonna have to read on that other site to what is up.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_Can you use this on CE-1 cars, or what? 

Dont see why not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
Using this system, can i get rid of all the CIs-E stuff for this,


Well according to your info i see you have a 16V so yes you can use Stage Ia ($600) to get rid of your CIS-E and fuel control over your fuel.

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
if i go turbo?

If your planing on going Turbo in the future then i would suggest going Stage Ib ($900) one time and call it a day.
Ask away...i usually reply to these posts within the same hour (insomnia does this to you







) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

i can build pretty much whatever ya want. prices aren't too bad either. 
basic 16v turbo manifold is a piece of cake, i can do equal length ones too in 304, 316, and 321ss.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Dont see why not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well according to your info i see you have a 16V so yes you can use Stage Ia ($600) to get rid of your CIS-E and fuel control over your fuel.
If your planing on going Turbo in the future then i would suggest going Stage Ib ($900) one time and call it a day.
Ask away...i usually reply to these posts within the same hour (insomnia does this to you







) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















so, using the Stage Ib, i get rid of all Cis-e crap, or do i still need to use the knock box, and what not? I'm trying to get something i can tune on my own, with the help of a friend or two. Is this setup easy to tune for N/A and turbo. I was looking at MS, but it's nice and all, but it down right scares me. This seems easier.
Oh, i am half way round the world right now. It is currently 4:15pm


_Modified by RcrVdub at 1:15 AM 9-27-2004_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_i can build pretty much whatever ya want. prices aren't too bad either. 
basic 16v turbo manifold is a piece of cake, i can do equal length ones too in 304, 316, and 321ss. 

damn i wish i had you build me one for my 8v. when my old a$$ audi5k mani starts to crack im going all stainless. you'll be my man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
so, using the Stage Ib, i get rid of all Cis-e crap, or do i still need to use the knock box, and what not? I'm trying to get something i can tune on my own, with the help of a friend or two. Is this setup easy to tune for N/A and turbo. 


Whats a Knock Box?








As far as i know...when you use the 034 efi,you get rid of all engine control systems and just leave your engine check system in the engine bay.

_Quote, originally posted by *Engine Check And Engine Control in a Nut Shell e.g. Being Digi 2* »_
Your engine bay wire harness is split up into 2 complete harnesses covered with heat shrink to make it look OEM and "cool" What you have to do is split your harness into "engine check" and "engine control" Engine check being whatever your instrument cluster sees aka oil pressure,water temperature, speed sensor.Engine control for say digi2 will be your coldstart injector,MAF sensor,Distributor,Injectors,02 sensor and all that useless bs which tell the ECU whats going on.Once you remove the harness from the engine bay you take a scissors and cut off all the covering,follow the wires and separate engine check from engine control.Once engine control has been removed,then you impliment the 034 Harness and sensors,hook up the tach signal and other sensors and your good to go










You can easily tune this setup on your own.When the time comes you take screen shots of your readings and post them up on the 034 EFI forum and Javad runs you through what is right and wrong.
Pretty easy if you ask me if you have "0" understanding of what your looking at.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
so, using the Stage Ib, i get rid of all Cis-e crap, or do i still need to use the knock box, and what not? I'm trying to get something i can tune on my own, with the help of a friend or two. Is this setup easy to tune for N/A and turbo. I was looking at MS, but it's nice and all, but it down right scares me. This seems easier.
Oh, i am half way round the world right now. It is currently 4:15pm

_Modified by RcrVdub at 1:15 AM 9-27-2004_

stage Ib all you will need is you distributor from the old cis-e system. so when you take out your system the only wires you will need to keep are the coil wires, wires that run to the battery, headlight/turn signals/fog lights, wiper sprayer, windshield wiper motor. everythign connected to the engine can be trashed.








i took great pleasure in trashing my cis-e. gave some parts to a friend for his 86 jet tho


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
stage Ib all you will need is you distributor from the old cis-e system. so when you take out your system the only wires you will need to keep are the coil wires, 

No
as stated above he will remove his engine control harness ,this includes coil wires.Stage Ib has its own coil wires.
With Stage Ib you can use the distributor but the coil can be MSD or whatever you flavour and will be controlled with the 034. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

still need the 12v+ that runs from the relay panel tho right?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_still need the 12v+ that runs from the relay panel tho right?

Well i guess you could but i ran completely new wiring.Over engineered and went with 10 gauge or thicker where ever there was thin wires.I also relocated the battery to under the passenger seat if that helps


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

you ran a new wire from the relay panel? or did you get power from somewhere else?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_you ran a new wire from the relay panel? or did you get power from somewhere else?

Ran 1 gauge wiring (the big one you get for AMPS) from the battery to a 200A Fuse on the engine bay.Connected the starter motor Power and Alternator to this and ran a 10gauge wire back through the firewall and under the dash.To this i hooked up 3 relays in parallel.Each relay had a purpose.
1. ECU Power
2. Coil Power
3. Injector Power
And all of these relays were switched on when the ignition was placed in the "ON" position.
Here is a pic of how Power was distributed (courtesy of Javad Project page..knock yourself out)
http://www.80tq.com/gallery/Pr...N0644



_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 3:56 AM 9-27-2004_


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok since i am in on this group buy, where else can i read more about the EFI system and the 034 system? 1100 w/o GB... how much we looking w/GB?


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

Thanks guys, just from what you 2 above me said makes me see the light. Instead of murky water.








I understand, now.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_Ok since i am in on this group buy, where else can i read more about the EFI system and the 034 system? 1100 w/o GB... how much we looking w/GB?

Here for info on 034EFI stand alone systems
Here for the Forums
Spoke with Javad and he said if we do a G/B of 10 we will get 15% discount







I am in for another unit.Who else?


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

earlier you mentioned how to switch in between preset maps by switching a ground wire.... I'm confused... I was looking at SDS's stuff and they have a module that you can do that from, is there anything similar from 034? also is 034 laptop friendly?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_earlier you mentioned how to switch in between preset maps by switching a ground wire.... 

You can set up 2 maps by plugging in your values into the ecu using a Laptop.To switch between maps you ground the #17 wire.For the simple minded.Simply get a 2 pin toggle switch,plug the #17 into 1 pin and run the other pin to any grounding point in the car.Flick the switch and you change maps







Its That simple guy,however, I had gone one step further and used the 2 pin toggle switch to intergrate a Dual Stage Boost controller with the #17 wire.

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
also is 034 laptop friendly?

100% Laptop friendly and Idiot Proof










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 8:23 PM 9-27-2004_


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm still confused about ditching my current wiring harnes completely and putting the 034 or any other SAFM for that matter, but I am sure the instructions are pretty much idiot proof as well... 
I talked to mt friend on my boat, and we're gonna try to weld together some manifolds since he's a master welder
is the t3/t4E a good choice?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_I'm still confused about ditching my current wiring harnes completely and putting the 034 

Ye alot of people have a problem grasping this concept.Dont worry your not ditching your harness,your just separating the engine control harness from the complete harness.It will take you 30 mins tops once you have the harness in your hand.

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
I talked to mt friend on my boat, and we're gonna try to weld together some manifolds since he's a master welder

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
is the t3/t4E a good choice?

Its what i am going to use,seems to be the perfect ECono Turbo for the 2.0 Engine once clipped right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 12:54 AM 9-28-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pqgti* »_
I have a 2.0T that i have been running for a while with a stock chip. How much is that 034efi ?

Different Systems for what you want to do.Being ABA i would recommend either Stage Ib or Ic,which puts you in the $900US - $1100US price range.I am trying to organise a group buy for all of us because i want another one.We get 15% discount if 10 of us buy.

_Quote, originally posted by *pqgti* »_
Its a stock 97 2.0 block, stacked headgaskets, 94 obd1 head p+p, chamber polish, t3 60, atp pipes, front mount, 260-256 cam, high rev dual springs, titanium retainers, arp studs, 2.5" downpipe and race cat
now at 10lbs 93 octane.


Nice,seems you have a pretty decent engine there.Well 034EFi is the system for you.Anymore questions?


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yes... i got one more...
Does 034 use Coil Packs or your stock distributor?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
Does 034 use Coil Packs or your stock distributor?

Stage Ib use your Distributor and 1 coil.(either MSD or a 034 Efi Coil)
Stage Ic uses a 60-2 wheel and an Audi VR sensor to tell the ecu where the timing is and 4 034 Coils or a 2 2 pin GM coils.I went with 4 coils because thats just darn sexy baby








By the way i think Killa was selling T3/T4 for $525 with a polished compressor housings


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Does the system have a cold start feature that can control your ISV or some other way so you can start your car in the morning without it stalling?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_Does the system have a cold start feature

Cold Start Valve is part of the engine control system on a Digifart.With 034 you eliminate all your stock engine control functions,this includes your cold start valve (Blue Valve located on intake manifold).
When you get the 034,Javad gives you a Air Temp Sensor that goes into the Cold Start Valve original position on the plenum.The Air temp sensor tells the ecu how hot or cold the air is and will subsequently spray fuel to get the car started.Simple as that....

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
that can control your ISV or some other way so you can start your car in the morning without it stalling?

Dude your car would not stall.Your basically upgrading the system with which your engine functions.Its like a PC....when your PC is 300Mhz and you have 56 Megs of Ram, to you that may be the best because you have not experienced anything better of faster.It may have its faults but it works.Now go and buy a 3GHZ Pc with over 1000 megs of Ram.It will still do the things you were doing before but you HAVE noticed the differece.








Using 1 of the 2 GPO's provided you will be able to use an Idle Control Valve (ICV or ISV) to control the air before and after the throttle plate so as to make your car idle nice and smooth.To change the % of air flowing between the throttle plate you simply plug in your laptop and have a ball. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








(p.s. i feel like a Prof







)


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_I'm still confused about ditching my current wiring harnes completely and putting the 034 or any other SAFM for that matter, but I am sure the instructions are pretty much idiot proof as well... 
I talked to mt friend on my boat, and we're gonna try to weld together some manifolds since he's a master welder
is the t3/t4E a good choice?

check out the first page of this post, 034 sells some pretty nice turbo's.
koko has the k26/to4e on his audi. that might be a little too big, but you might want to give them a call, they can size you up for prabably ~700


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

oh and i can help you seperate your harness since i just did it, but then i remember i wont be back until june


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Stage Ib use your Distributor and 1 coil.(either MSD or a 034 Efi Coil)
Stage Ic uses a 60-2 wheel and an Audi VR sensor to tell the ecu where the timing is and 4 034 Coils or a 2 2 pin GM coils.I went with 4 coils because thats just darn sexy baby








By the way i think Killa was selling T3/T4 for $525 with a polished compressor housings









So for VR6 application if I were to get stage Ic I would need 6 034 coils or 3 2pin gm coils correct??


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
So for VR6 application if I were to get stage Ic I would need 6 034 coils or 3 2pin gm coils correct??

exactly


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

ok so here's another one... will the stage 1 ecu be able to offer sequential injection for the VR6? From what I'm reading on the site now is that the Stage 2 ecu is just a faster processor and more features??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
So for VR6 application if I were to get stage Ic I would need 6 034 coils or 3 2pin gm coils correct??

The4Ork is catching on...good one soldier! ,but NO.Stage Ic only has 2 ignition drivers,not 3(sorry) So i would recommend going Stage Ib on a VR6 so you can retain your distributor and use one of the drivers to power a mean MSD coil









_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_ok so here's another one... will the stage 1 ecu be able to offer sequential injection for the VR6?

All Stage I ecu's come with 6 Fuel Drivers. 2 of which can be used for GPO's
In order to obtain sequential injection you can either:
(a) Use all 6 drivers to run Full Sequential Injection but you wont have any GPO's
(b) Use 3 of the drivers to obtain semi-Sequential injection and still have 1 driver as well as 2 GPO's left over.








Or you could go Stage II and have:
8 fuel drivers
4 GPO's and Direct Fire Ignition.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

i want to go carbs on my 16v cabby project, is there a kit that just does the spark?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i want to go carbs on my 16v cabby project, is there a kit that just does the spark?

one at a time








Stage Ia can be made to be a just spark type of ignition.If your going stage Ia i would go with throttle bodies.










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 1:17 AM 9-29-2004_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

haha wish me luck on finding a throttle body kit for under a grand lol... those things are







expensive, might as well go g60 16v


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_haha wish me luck on finding a throttle body kit for under a grand lol... those things are







expensive, might as well go g60 16v

Ye i dont get why Throttle Body kits are so expensive.I get a set of Quad TB's off a 20V 4AGE Toyota for less than $300US.Just gotta build a manifold and good to go...hmmmm.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

man this is some good info. I wanna do the 16v, and my wife wants me do the VR6 sitting in the garage. Either way i think i'm gonna be doing this system. Very impressed so far.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_man this is some good info. I wanna do the 16v, and my wife wants me do the VR6 sitting in the garage. 

wow...thats a toughfy.I like VR6's.big on power







.Over in the Audi camp,we have been debating how to get a VR6 matted to a Audi Quattro Gearbox to see the true potential of these engines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
Either way i think i'm gonna be doing this system. Very impressed so far.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks, well so far we got 4 on there.

_Quote, originally posted by *GB* »_
Wiz - Stage Ic
the4ork - Stage Ic
gtiblackonblack - Stage I(not sure yet...







)
turboit?




_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 4:32 AM 9-29-2004_


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

stage Ic! I would love to go IIc but i'm on a budget...


----------



## traderart (May 6, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*

Been reading this post, interesting system. Let me see if I got this right:
I can put the 034i on my 2.0T 8v, just attach the trigger on the crank the sensor plug in the injectors and load the 2 base maps.
The ABA TB won't work so I have to get another one, maybe a vr tb but Im going to have to do some mods to fit it in.
Which system do I get the Ic or the IIc, what is the difference between them, what if I want to keep my distributor and my msd coil?
How about A/C? Fans? or others?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_stage Ic! I would love to go IIc but i'm on a budget...

Ok so thats 4 in








Dont see why you would want to go Stage II for the 4 banger









_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
I can put the 034i on my 2.0T 8v, just attach the trigger on the crank the sensor plug in the injectors and load the 2 base maps.

Well its not as simple as attaching a trigger.
You get a fly by harness which you have to cut and fabricate to suite your engine bay.But yes you get the "gist" of it.
1. Crank Trigger
2. Injectors
3. TPS
4. Air temp sensor
5. Water Temp Sensor
6. Ign Driver #1 for your cool
The 2 Base maps are sent to you allready programmed into the ecu.You change the values to suite yourself.

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
The ABA TB won't work so I have to get another one, maybe a vr tb but Im going to have to do some mods to fit it in.

Why wouldnt your ABA Tb work?If its a Cable TB from one of the early ABA's then you should be fine.Once it has a TPS then your good to go.If you have that fly by wire garbage then good luck.

_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
Which system do I get the Ic or the IIc, what is the difference between them, what if I want to keep my distributor and my msd coil?

Difference between the 2 is Direct Fire Ignition and more options.(stage I is perfect for 4 cylinders).Stage II was designed for the inline 5 Audi's that cant use waste spark ignition.
If you want to Keep your Distributor and MSD coil then i would HIGHLY recommend Stage Ib for your car.I would have gone Stage Ib but i just found 4 coils more prettier in my engine bay than one









_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
How about A/C? Fans? or others?

That is part of your engine check system.AC and others should have nothing to do with your stock engine control system.I have no knowledge in this area so i am stumped.If the AC function is controlled by something from the stock ecu then you could use a GPO from the 034 EFI to power it.







Someone want to elaborate.
I usually dont involve AC in my crazy cars but thats just me







(I am going to use an electronic water pump and PS Pump...







)


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

Wizard of Od you are the man for answering all those questions.... 
people stop being so sceptical.. EFI works, it's basically idiot proof we used all the stock sensors on a '94 aba 8v great instructions/tuner manual. it's the best bang for a buck out there. 
so jump in on this group buy asap, we bought it for 1100$ and if it's 15 % off it'll bring it down some 150$ that's 1k!!!!


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (diman24)*

i wonder if i can get 30% off if i buy two







looking into a n/a 16v project for my cabriolet, aka daily driver


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_i wonder if i can get 30% off if i buy two







looking into a n/a 16v project for my cabriolet, aka daily driver

4ork you serious!?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

about the 30%, buying 2, or a N/A daily 16v cabby? lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_about the 30%, buying 2, or a N/A daily 16v cabby? lol

All 3


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok , after reading the whole post i have a few questions 1, if i get 034efi and convert it to that from motronic can I go back.
2, as it sits right now i am running a aba with a t3s60 with the profect b , now i will have two maps to chose from can i switch on the fly or not ??? . how hard is this to install (do i need a enginering degree or what??) can you give me and idea of total cost all said and done (assuming i do the install). how streeable is it .


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Quote, originally posted by GB » 
Wiz - Stage Ic
the4ork - Stage Ic
gtiblackonblack - Stage I(not sure yet... )
turboit?

_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 4:32 AM 9-29-2004_

I would love to, I just don't have the funds right now. Mainly getting info on the systems.. I would've probably bought the stage Iic


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (EvilVento2.oT)*

Turboit sorry to hear about that....

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_if i get 034efi and convert it to that from motronic can I go back. 

dont see why not,once you do a clean uninstall of the motronic control system then putting it back the old way should not be an issue.

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
as it sits right now i am running a aba with a t3s60 with the profect b , now i will have two maps to chose from can i switch on the fly or not ??? . 

yes you can all your doing is changing values in the ecu.

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
how hard is this to install (do i need a enginering degree or what??) 

No you dont.If you can install a radio,you can install this ecu....

_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_
can you give me and idea of total cost all said and done (assuming i do the install). how streeable is it . 

Very Streetable,
Go to the Featured Users section,Most of these cars are Daily Drivers 
Total cost in terms of what?Everything needed such as sensors and and coils?



_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 8:17 PM 9-29-2004_


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_ok , after reading the whole post i have a few questions 1, if i get 034efi and convert it to that from motronic can I go back.
2, as it sits right now i am running a aba with a t3s60 with the profect b , now i will have two maps to chose from can i switch on the fly or not ??? . how hard is this to install (do i need a enginering degree or what??) can you give me and idea of total cost all said and done (assuming i do the install). how streeable is it . 

no engineering degree required, you need to have some knowledge of your car and bentley manual is a must!
i don't see why would you convert to a motronic after an efi install? when we were installing ours we cut off all the unnessesary wires (ex: maf, cluster, etc) for a clean, easy install. so to convert our car back to motronic would be a pain in da ass. we haven't messed with dual maps yet, so no input on that. one map is more than enought for us







. total cost if i am not mistake was 1100$ plus we ordered a coil from Javad that was like ~90$ so there we go...
u have got a 2.0 vw engine no extra sensors will be required efi will work with ur stock tps, coolant, air temp sensors. also dunno if it was mentioned efi computer comes with a MAP sensor build in, meaning just plug ur vaccume line into the unit and you have boost readings ....
.
when you get efi feel free to ask any questions, about install , i'll help as much as i can since you'll be doing an install on the same engine..
p.s. as for results







right now we are getting ready to dyno it, needs clutch badly tho, prior to efi the car dynoed 174 whp & 205 wtq running safc controller and a turbo chip. . after efi the car is runing beautifull 12:1 a/f ratio at full boost and 14.1-14.7 a/f ratios while cruising. timing is right on too.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (diman24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diman24* »_
no engineering degree required, you need to have some knowledge of your car and bentley manual is a must!
i don't see why would you convert to a motronic after an efi install? when we were installing ours we cut off all the unnessesary wires (ex: maf, cluster, etc) for a clean, easy install. so to convert our car back to motronic would be a pain in da ass. we haven't messed with dual maps yet, so no input on that. one map is more than enought for us







. total cost if i am not mistake was 1100$ plus we ordered a coil from Javad that was like ~90$ so there we go...
u have got a 2.0 vw engine no extra sensors will be required efi will work with ur stock tps, coolant, air temp sensors. also dunno if it was mentioned efi computer comes with a MAP sensor build in, meaning just plug ur vaccume line into the unit and you have boost readings ....
.
when you get efi feel free to ask any questions, about install , i'll help as much as i can since you'll be doing an install on the same engine..
p.s. as for results







right now we are getting ready to dyno it, needs clutch badly tho, prior to efi the car dynoed 174 whp & 205 wtq running safc controller and a turbo chip. . after efi the car is runing beautifull 12:1 a/f ratio at full boost and 14.1-14.7 a/f ratios while cruising. timing is right on too. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just found this on the site...
For those running CIS injection but dont want to upgrade to a later model head like an ABA or 9A then this would solve your injector location problems.
http://034efi.com/images/CIStoEFIBungs.jpg







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else?


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 4:34 AM 9-30-2004_


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

hey thanks again for all the input , after i get a few more things squared up i will end up going this way !! but firts i have to finnish my o2a swap, and lowering the compression via arp head studs and 2 gead gaskits .


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (EvilVento2.oT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilVento2.oT* »_hey thanks again for all the input , after i get a few more things squared up i will end up going this way !! but firts i have to finnish my o2a swap, and lowering the compression via arp head studs and 2 gead gaskits . 

where did you get your ARP hardware from?


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

i forgot , arp sells them though








pn#204-4203 and 204-4701 from 
http://www.arp-bolts.com/media...s.pdf


_Modified by EvilVento2.oT at 5:21 PM 9-30-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (EvilVento2.oT)*

dont mean to Highjack the thread but i have heard nightmares of guys getting Ford?Head bolts instead of VW?


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

???







???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_???







???

?


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey how about we post a FS:GB ad some where in the forced induction Classifieds...... we neec to get more people in on this


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*

yeah i dont think people are willing to read through 4 pages to realize this is a GB.
javad needs to be a registered seller and all this vortex rulebook good for nothing shi+....
we'll have to convince him to get authorization to set up the GB


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
javad needs to be a registered seller and all this vortex rulebook good for nothing shi+....


Ye i know...i really dont want this thread to get locked.
I guess i would have to email Javad.But so far we have 4 confirmed and i want this thread to keep alive to get more guys in on it.


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

I really need this


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (pqgti)*

yes you do


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (pqgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pqgti* »_I really need this









#5?


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (pqgti)*

sweet









_Quote, originally posted by *GB* »_
the4ork - Stage Ic
Stage Ib
blackonblackgti - Stage Ic
pggti - Stage Ic?


anyone else have questions?


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 1:52 AM 10-2-2004_


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

so is this 5 or 6 so far? wiz, are you gonna get two or was that the4ork? if both of you are in for 2 then we got 7.... yahoo!


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (gtiblackonblack)*

So, if i do go with the VR6, i can't use the stock coil pack? I would have to buy new ones, and do the stg IIc, right? The motor is obd2 but might be going in the mk2 instead. Still kinda fuzzy on this one.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*

as far as i know you can use the vr coilpacks, i dont see why you would swap them out unless you want better ones


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*

cool, the stg IIc will cover my other needs. will i be able to use all the sensors off the engine or do i need to buy new ones. i wonder going this direction, will have to convert over to CE2? thanks for all yous guys help.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_So, if i do go with the VR6, i can't use the stock coil pack? 

Your VR6 does not have a distributor?

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
I would have to buy new ones, and do the stg IIc, right? The motor is obd2 but might be going in the mk2 instead.

If you have coil Packs (sorry need to do my homework on VR6's) then you will have to go Stage II ecu's.Or stage Ib and your stock distributor.

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_cool, the stg IIc will cover my other needs.

definately will.I would go Stage IIc but i have no need for launch control and all those others things!









_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
will i be able to use all the sensors off the engine or do i need to buy new ones. 

Up to you if you want to change your sensors.Only stock sensor you would use is a Water Temp.All other sensors comes witht the kit.How much is a sensor anyway?$7?

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
i wonder going this direction, will have to convert over to CE2? 

what CE2?


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

The motor is a coilpak motor, from a 97 jetta or passat(forgot which one?)
Do they have the stg I that controls coils. I have no clue what the firing pattern is on this motor, waste-spark or sequintial? So, all the required sensors come in the kit? if so, that is cool. CE2 is for 90 and later mk2's, I have a CE1 car, which making the VR6 swap a pita with wiring. If i can do this and get away with it, i will. Instead of upgrading to the newer fuse panel. Thanks once again.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_The motor is a coilpak motor, from a 97 jetta or passat(forgot which one?)
Do they have the stg I that controls coils. I have no clue what the firing pattern is on this motor, waste-spark or sequintial? So, all the required sensors come in the kit? if so, that is cool. CE2 is for 90 and later mk2's, I have a CE1 car, which making the VR6 swap a pita with wiring. 

Ok i understand you now.You have an CE1 chassis but your upgrading the engine to a later model.Understood.
unfortunately Stage I ecu's only have 2 ignitor drivers whereas Stage II have 4.You would need 3 ignitor drivers to power the coil packs on the CE2.Thats why i was hoping you had a distributor so that we could use Stage Ib(cheaper than Ic) to control the distributor and a nasty MSD coil.

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
If i can do this and get away with it, i will. Instead of upgrading to the newer fuse panel. Thanks once again.

If left up to me all future projects would involve stand alone.








After researching for 2 years and reading about the different systems i can NOT understand why car manufacturers make these systems in the first place.(well i guess everyone has to make money somehow







)


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

If, i could find a distributor VR6, i would go the route you suggested. But, i have the motor and everything with it to swap in. I was thinking of doing the SEM and not having to worry about splicing a newer harness into the old one. So, i can use the stgIIc, that will have the required drivers and have one GPO, right? my main concern would be just what to keep from the 87's car wiring and the VR6's engine wiring.







Me and a buddy could figure it out, but i wuold like to eliminate most of the crap not needed. Thanks for being patient and answering questions.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_If, i could find a distributor VR6, i would go the route you suggested. But, i have the motor and everything with it to swap in. I was thinking of doing the SEM and not having to worry about splicing a newer harness into the old one. So, i can use the stgIIc, that will have the required drivers and have one GPO, right? 

Stage II is a damn good system but it just does not suit my needs.All i want is to control my coils packs and my injectors.The drivers in the ECU itself are good enough to be overkilled.Crazy guy like Javad overengineered the Stage 1 systems.
Stage II has 4 GPO's compared to 2 on Stage I.

_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
my main concern would be just what to keep from the 87's car wiring and the VR6's engine wiring.







.

me and stock harnesses dont agree.









_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_
Me and a buddy could figure it out, but i wuold like to eliminate most of the crap not needed. Thanks for being patient and answering questions.

I am the king of elimantion.I took a perfectly classy Audi,got rid of:
1. AC
2. Heater Core
3. Power steering
4. Windshiled washer stuff
5. Stock seats
6
7....








lol i could go on.By the way its not a problem asking the questions.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

Just in case anyone else has questions you could always join the Motorgeek Forums where 034EFI has its on "sub forum" and ask away.Becareful though because the guys there have been under the influence of Boost for too long and there not Sane anymore








....sigh




_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 6:19 AM 10-3-2004_


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

hahaha, i joined the site. But, kinda afraid to ask the VR6 setup. Boost will get the best of ya every time.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_hahaha, i joined the site. But, kinda afraid to ask the VR6 setup. Boost will get the best of ya every time. 

dont be afraid...alot worst has been brought forward.Boost is very addictive.








javad now has plans to run 25+ Psi...maybe more


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

damn, that's quite a bit. I'll be flying half way round the world come Wendsday, so i'll post it up when i get back to states, later this week. Then, let the fun begin.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_damn, that's quite a bit. I'll be flying half way round the world come Wendsday, so i'll post it up when i get back to states, later this week. Then, let the fun begin.









no problem.I imagine that getting 10 guys in on this is going to take time.I have until december so its all good for me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*









A Nice Screen shot showing all the values logged into the 034 ECU.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

dammit i hate kpa....
i'll have to get a kpa boost gauge. i like my psi/bar gauge though


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_
i'll have to get a kpa boost gauge. i like my psi/bar gauge though

No?Just get an Autometer Boost gauge in Psi's.
the Computer reads in Kpa.Your Boost gauge is dependant on what guage you choose,whether Psi or Kpa.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*

yeah i know but it would be easier to have dual gauges, one in kpa and my bar/psi gauge. so i dont have to do conversions when i want to know what the kpa equivelencies are to bar/psi... maybe i'll just keep a calculator handy and have the formula on my sun visor or something


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_maybe i'll just keep a calculator handy and have the formula on my sun visor or something









haha








ye that could always work.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 034efi? standalone (Wizard-of-OD)*










i have that sticker on the passenger side sun visor, so when you flip it down to use the mirror, its right next to it








my gf asked me if the sticker was suposed to be there or if i put it there. lol, i told her it was stock


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

just thought i'd stick my head in and say that boost psi is totally dependant on what compressor your running. 
1psi doesn't = 1psi. 
so you can have 300whp @ 30psi or 300 whp from 11psi same motor different turbo setup.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

care to enlighten us Pete?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

This is how it looks on the laptop when you want to change your values


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_just thought i'd stick my head in and say that boost psi is totally dependant on what compressor your running. 
1psi doesn't = 1psi. 
so you can have 300whp @ 30psi or 300 whp from 11psi same motor different turbo setup. 

CFM differences


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

blackonblack?
rcrvr?
4ork?
pggti?
everyone in?


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

yup i'm still in! Hey Wiz, I thought you were in too?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_yup i'm still in! Hey Wiz, I thought you were in too?

Now would it make sense for me to include my own name dude?I am not crazy (yet)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*









Othe products offered by 034efi for you guys with T3/T4 turbos on your VW's


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I was almost in but iam still skeptical and may spend the extra money on a Motec system,not sure yet


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_I was almost in but iam still skeptical 

skeptical about what?
Whatever questiosn you have i am sure we can answer.


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

... one more person i smell ... yahoo!
total of 6 maybe?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_... one more person i smell ... yahoo!
total of 6 maybe?

Talk is cheap you know GBB
i hope these guys come through


----------



## traderart (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Guys interested still on the GB?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_Guys interested still on the GB?


about 5 of us...
you want in?


----------



## traderart (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yeah, if price is right and I get the necesary components http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
I get the necesary components http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

being?


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

i have a 86 gti 1.8 8v, with a t03/t04e how well will this strand alone work for my car, how hard is it to hook up?u dont have to have a laptop do u?


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*

Every one who is in on this Group Buy, please IM Wizard-of-OD so we can get the list up and goin!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_i have a 86 gti 1.8 8v, with a t03/t04e how well will this strand alone work for my car, 

Like any other car....it will work very good enabling you to "unlock" the power of your engine








Is your head highly modified?

_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_
how hard is it to hook up?

It was very straight forward for me,it was actually fun for me.









_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_
u dont have to have a laptop do u?

No you dont...just borrow one everytime you want to tune the system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It runs off of many systems like WIN95 etc so getting a cheap alptop should be easy to obtain.

_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_Every one who is in on this Group Buy, 

_Quote, originally posted by *Who is In?* »_
Pggti
the4ork (2)
GBB
rcrVr6
Thats 6 so far





_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 4:27 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

does this replace all the wiring in the car?


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

iam almost sold.....


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_does this replace all the wiring in the car?

not all just the stuff that is controlled by ur stock computer...


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

where do i get one? i went to the web site and went to dealers and i called the dealer but they had no idea of what i was talking about


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

iam down for the group buy count me in what exactley do i need and how mu


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

iam down for a group buy how much shipped to my house with the discount? is there any thing else i would need iam intrested in the feed and return line and acc.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_iam down for a group buy how much shipped to my house with the discount? is there any thing else i would need iam intrested in the feed and return line and acc.

So your going with Stage Ib ($900) or Stage Ic ($1100)?
You can go here to see prices of thecomponents
what is acc? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oga* »_very intrigued by this set-up...would like some more info and suggestions...looking at putting this in a 2001 aww 1.8t jetta... 

Hey Mike
well i am just a user,Javad is just a good friend.....only guy i know that took the time to help me when others brushed me off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
034EFI entered the  1.8T challenge with a 2000 Jetta

_Quote, originally posted by *Taken of 034EFi website - 034EFI 1.8t Jetta* »_
2000 VW 1.8t Jetta
034 EFI Stage Ic
This is the 034efi 1.8t project car for testing and development. Engine management is controlled by an 034EFI Stage IC, firing Audi Style, 3-wire coils in a waste spark configuration with sequential injection. Injectors are 800cc, boost is currently controlled with a Greddy Profec B (soon to be 034 controlled). The turbo is a Garrett GT28RS mounted on an ATP exhaust manifold. All stock sensors were retained including crank sensor, TPS, air and water temp sensors and O2.
For the ultimate test, we entered the car in the European Car 1.8T Challenge. The car did very well, turning *346HP* and over *350ft/lbs* of torque with 22psi boost, and also posting the second fastest track time of the competition!


_Quote, originally posted by *Oga* »_
thinking of going with a t3/t04e 50trim .48 stage 3 wheel...along with a 35-50 shot of nitrous...i want 350-410whp...what do you suggest...for management...

Easily obtainable.I would highly suggest Stage Ic.

_Quote, originally posted by *Oga* »_
or even one of your hybrid turbos...would like spool up between 3800-4200... 

The GT series seem to be getting alot of good recommendations.Personally if money isnt an option then i would go with either a GT 28 or GT 30 Turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

accessorys i am thinking about the ic if i can round up a couple of more bucks.is the ic worth the extra 300? would i need anything else? when will you gies go in for the group buy?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_accessorys i am thinking about the ic if i can round up a couple of more bucks.is the ic worth the extra 300? would i need anything else? when will you gies go in for the group buy?

Intercooler?
Dude this is for a Standalone system....to control fuel and ignition.You cna buy an intercooler from ebay or something,there all over the vortex.
Well will do the group buy when we have 10.As it is right now we have 6 guys involved.


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

not a intercooler i ment 034 EFI Stage Ic


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_not a intercooler i ment 034 EFI Stage Ic

Well its an extra $200 and yes it is worth it for wasted spark ignition.But its all dependant on what you want.If you have a distributor and 10mm plug wires then i dont see why you can run a Stage Ib and a MSD Blaster Coil


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

i dont have 10mm and i dont have a blaster. can i use the coil they have? count me in for the group buy


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_i dont have 10mm and i dont have a blaster. can i use the coil they have? count me in for the group buy

Well Stage Ic is what you want for sure?


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

the ic? dont you think that one will be better for me?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

im sent


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

well first off you'd be lucky to see 390 whp on any GT28 based turbo. 
GT30R for that. 
i don't like to use CFM becaues it doesn't tell you how much air unless you know what pressure and tempurature the air is at. 
LB/MIN of airflow is undisputable, because all other stuff must be taken into account to get to that number. thats why most flow charts etc are in lb/min


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_the ic? dont you think that one will be better for me?

Well sure,If Ic is what you want then Ic is what you will get.I just assumed that because you were going 1800cc 8V that you were looking at an economical way of controlling your engine systems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_im sent









and Im replied.Like i said before...noone is going to hold a gun to anyone's head.If you feel like supporting Autotronic or SDS or MOtec then so be it.They all do the same job.
Personally i support 034efi because it was built on a VAG car and Javad knows what is needed.
its kinda like Hondtata for Honda's


----------



## MRballer337 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

my car... 2002 gti 337 1.8t 6-speed.
I am considering this efi management, but don't have the slightest Idea how stand alone management works, therefor should I really be considering this?
My turbo setup will be t3t4e 50trim, MMP 20V manifold, ATP fuel rail, 440cc injectors, Tyrol fuel pump 255lph, Apex AVCR, Zeitronix wideband, 3" turboback exhaust, ECS pullies. I'm guessing I might have issues with using the wideband and avcr to work accordingly?
Am I over my head with a stand alone option like this (efi) for my daily driven big turbo gti as apposed to going the *safe* route and purchasing Revo BT software? Essentially, I have the instincts that this isn't to reliable for daily driving unless I set low boost for daily driving and switch to high boost on the fly when applicable.







Input? Because I can't afford to blow my motor that's for sure!
Are my airbags going to be dis-functional?
Might this management be overkill so to speak for my size turbo kit and stock internals?
Ultimately I'm looking to hear convincing and motivating feedback in order to keep me further interested. I would like to know the downsides of this system working in conjunction with my car as there always is... besides the work in progress 1.8t harness









Must I say... the 347whp obtained in the 28rs Jetta is very intriguing and motivational. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any other knowledgeable information would be appreciated. Remember, I am a blank book right now... can't sell a blank book








TIA


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MRballer337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_my car... 2002 gti 337 1.8t 6-speed.

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif R32 Body kit and Huge FMIC gets a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
I am considering this efi management, but don't have the slightest Idea how stand alone management works, therefor should I really be considering this?

No worries,everyone was a newb at some point in there life.Standalone basically allows you to control your fuel and ignition.Instead of a preprogrammed ECU from the factory firing your plugs and opening your injectors,YOU tell you ecu when these plugs are fired.(thats pretty much as simple as it gets).This is to allow you maximum efficiency and have total control over tuning.

_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
My turbo setup will be t3t4e 50trim, MMP 20V manifold, ATP fuel rail, 440cc injectors, Tyrol fuel pump 255lph, Apex AVCR, Zeitronix wideband, 3" turboback exhaust, ECS pullies. I'm guessing I might have issues with using the wideband and avcr to work accordingly?

Wideband is used for tuning....seeing how rich or lean your engine is running.Its perfect for tuning.the Apex AVCR is a "piggy back" system that i believe fools your MAF.Personally i dont like going that route.

_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
Am I over my head with a stand alone option like this (efi) for my daily driven big turbo gti as apposed to going the *safe* route and purchasing Revo BT software? Essentially, I have the instincts that this isn't to reliable for daily driving unless I set low boost for daily driving and switch to high boost on the fly when applicable.







Input? Because I can't afford to blow my motor that's for sure!

Ok i now understand where your coming from.Standalone is by far better for daily driving that patched up piggy back systems.I was only talking about the low boost high boost application via the flcik of a switch because we get very poor gas in Barbados (91 RON).Why would i drive with 20+ psi of boost when i know i dont have a high quality of fuel to burn with.Say you race with 100RON and you full up at the gas station with 93RON then you can have the same boost setting but just different Maps fro different fuel depending on what is in your fuel tank









_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
Are my airbags going to be dis-functional?

From what i Understand from 034efi, A custom 1.8T harness is in development that allows your DBW and Air bags to work without the stock ecu.Unfortunately you will Have to leave your stock ecu in for now to control the Air Bags and DBW.What you do is like if you were doing any other system...just unplug the injectors,coil packs and whatever else is engine control and put in the 034EFI harness etc.Its only messy if you make it messy.

_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
Might this management be overkill so to speak for my size turbo kit and stock internals?

Reality is this...you want maximum tuning then you have to go Standalone.For Eg APR makes a kit with a chip and eveyrything but that chip is designed for there kit.From what i am seeing your using all custom parts ,i have no idea if there is a chip available for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
Ultimately I'm looking to hear convincing and motivating feedback in order to keep me further interested. I would like to know the downsides of this system working in conjunction with my car as there always is... besides the work in progress 1.8t harness









Downsides to Standalone?haha.....i dont know any.I guess the downside could be building the harness and tuning the thing yourself.The bright side is your 6 Hours from javad's home so you could always pay a house call levaing your house at 9PM









_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
Must I say... the 347whp obtained in the 28rs Jetta is very intriguing and motivational. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is very impressive...too bad they were "twin screwed" by a Supercharger









_Quote, originally posted by *MRballer337* »_
Any other knowledgeable information would be appreciated. Remember, I am a blank book right now... can't sell a blank book









Yes you can.Staples sells blank books for $3.80.Just bought one







.I will try and help you along the way to make you understand what does what.Now i may not know eveyrthing but its better than sitting down,reading the thread and giving 0 input.







I only wish i was as knowledgeable as half the guys in here.....but i am not.So i can only shair what i know.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok who is in?
I shouldnt have to PM you guys.








only GBB and The4ork have an excuse.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

me iam in


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

which one is better? the STAGE IIb - $1150 (Fuel, Distributor Ignition, Idle Control and more, includes raw wiring and ECU connectors, flying lead harness available for $40)
or STAGE Ic - $1100 (Fuel & Waste Spark Ign., Seq. to 1-6 cyl and Waste Spark to 4 cyl, GPO output, Flying Lead ECU Harness)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_STAGE Ic - $1100 (Fuel & Waste Spark Ign., Seq. to 1-6 cyl and Waste Spark to 4 cyl, GPO output, Flying Lead ECU Harness)


Stage Ic dude


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well like i have said... I'm in for the stage Ic because IMP its the best deal under 1k... it would match nicley with my future T3 T4e 60 trim


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_Well like i have said... I'm in for the stage Ic because IMP its the best deal under 1k... it would match nicley with my future T3 T4e 60 trim









It will


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Damn this is a good thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I ever decide to go standalone on one of my projects, I know how I'd go.
Shawn


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

ok sounds like its 1c


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_ok sounds like its 1c

woohoo!









_Quote, originally posted by * GB* »_
the4ork - Stage Ic/Stage Ib [2]
blackonblackgti - Stage Ic
RcrVdub - Stage Ic
pggti - Stage Ic?
86 gti turbo nitrus - Stage Ic


----------



## traderart (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Count me in for a 1C http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (traderart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderart* »_
Count me in for a 1C http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For sure?

_Quote, originally posted by *GB* »_
1. the4ork - Stage Ic/Stage Ib [2]
3. blackonblackgti - Stage Ic
4. RcrVdub - Stage Ic
5. pggti - Stage Ic?
6. 86 gti turbo nitrus - Stage Ic
7. tradeart - Stage Ic


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Everyone Likes Video's








Audi 80 2.2 Turbo aka The Bullet Train
"A Standalone System is only as good as the people make it" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok just Spoke to Javad
i cant wait any longer for 10 guys

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
1. the4ork - Stage Ic/Stage Ib [2]
3. blackonblackgti - Stage Ic
4. RcrVdub - Stage Ic
5. pggti - Stage Ic?
6. 86 gti turbo nitrus - Stage Ic
7. tradeart - Stage Ic 

We get 10% off.I can live with that for now...5% cant kill me.Lets go lets go lets go.
PM me your contact info!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Which system would i use for a 1.8t motor in a Golf 2?
Will i be able to use the stock crank sensor and crank wheel in its original location?
Its the AWD engine code.
andre


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Which system would i use for a 1.8t motor in a Golf 2?

Stage Ic...Perfect for the Transplant.You will have to get the Cable Throttle Body though with a TPS sensor.

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Will i be able to use the stock crank sensor and crank wheel in its original location?Its the AWD engine code.

Once the crank 60-2 wheel tooth on the crank then yes you can use the stock crank sensor and crank wheel.
Jumping in on the last minute?


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Ok just Spoke to Javad
i cant wait any longer for 10 guys

We get 10% off.I can live with that for now...5% cant kill *me*.Lets go lets go lets go.
PM me your contact info!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hey bro, i can wait for 5% more... i'm sure allot of us can too to be honest, shoot i would even wait for 5 more people to get 2.5% more off IF OFFERED, but its not...
I'm in no rush and what happened to you adding your name to that list?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_
Hey bro, i can wait for 5% more... i'm sure allot of us can too to be honest, shoot i would even wait for 5 more people to get 2.5% more off IF OFFERED, but its not...
I'm in no rush and what happened to you adding your name to that list?

I am in no rush either....just that would be nice to get this moving along before the others loose interest and we have to start all over again.
I am down for a Stage Ic







.We have 8 so far...7 from the list you see + me.GBB does it make sense ofr me to put my name on the list if i am organising the Group Buy dude?(where is the slap icon







)


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yes i would like to be included for 15% offf








Do i open the engine to find out if it 60-2 crank.
i guessing 60 teeth with 2 missing?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
i guessing 60 teeth with 2 missing?

Thats on the crankshaft itself.I do not know how you could see if unless your engine is in pieces.
But yes theoretically its a 60 cog wheel on the crank with 2 of the cog's/teeth missing.
I am pretty sure your engine (AWP) comes equipped with this feature.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Its the AWD motor.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Its the AWD motor.

Sorry AWD
Yes i am pretty sure this comes with the 60-2 crank.Only the AEB didnt have this option. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

how about we wait untill Monday at the latest? every one needs to still be in on this please! this is one hell of a deal people! tell your friends! tell your mother! any one who might want this because 15% off is a killer deal! I'm down for waiting untill monday, any one else?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Im in!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gtiblackonblack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiblackonblack* »_ *tell your friends! tell your mother! *any one who might want this because 15% off is a killer deal! I'm down for waiting untill monday, any one else?

ROFLMYAO








hahahahaa
this guy is a riot

_Quote, originally posted by *GB UPDATE* »_
1. the4ork - Stage Ic/Stage Ib [2]
3. pggti - Stage Ic?
4. RcrVdub - Stage Ic
5. pulsivedub - Stage Ic
6. 86 gti turbo nitrus - Stage Ic
7. tradeart - Stage Ic
8. Audi4u - Stage Ic 

For those asking about what Coils to Use for Stage Ic
Here is an example courtesy of MSD Ignition Systems











_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 2:13 AM 10-14-2004_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

How many more do we need for the 15%?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_How many more do we need for the 15%?

I would like to get 4 more CURRENT guys in.Who knows what we could work out with the extra's.
I have not heard from pggti or the4ork in a while


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

this coil has 2 outputs. would i have to 2 GPO to run two coils? so i would be left with 1GPO?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_this coil has 2 outputs. would i have to 2 GPO to run two coils? so i would be left with 1GPO? 

No
The Stage Ic has 2 Ignitor Drivers.Completely different from GPO's
You would use 1 Ignitor Driver per Coil Pack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PAGE 7 OWNED!








wow....7 pages


----------



## gtiblackonblack (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey Wiz, change my name from GTiBonB to DubPulsive
Undergoing a s/n change here.... since i dont have a frickin Gti


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

lol i ment pulsivedub


_Modified by PulsiveDub at 11:09 PM 10-13-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_lol i ment pulsivedub


Your killing me here....








Anyone else?
You can Read the Tuning Manual Right Here


----------



## diman24 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Your killing me here....








Anyone else?
You can Read the Tuning Manual Right Here

buddump......








p.s. guys when u get efi standalone make sure to read tuning manual first !!!







we made a mistake of not reading it and wasted a whole day just pressing buttons .... it was cool tho, u press a button and car responds instantly to ur command


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GB UPDATE* »_
1. the4ork - Stage Ic/Stage Ib [2] - Across the pond for 3 weeks
3. pggti - Stage Ic - No input from him since
4. RcrVdub - Stage Ic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
5. pulsivedub - Stage Ic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
6. 86 gti turbo nitrus - Stage Ic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
7. tradeart - Stage Ic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
8. Audi4u - Stage Ic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

TTT


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PulsiveDub)*

Got some IM's saying that the 1.8T does not come with an Air Temperature sensor so they wanted to know what it looked like.Well you would have to top the Intake plenum and place this sensor in there in order for the 034efi to work.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

The 1.8t oes have a Air Temp sensor. Its located in the manifold next to the Throttle Body.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_The 1.8t oes have a Air Temp sensor. Its located in the manifold next to the Throttle Body.

Thanks for clarifying that.The above picture gives them an indication of what to look for then.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Come on people this is a good buy!
only need about 4 more people.
need to complete my 1.8t a2 swap.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Can I use this coil with the Ic?








http://www.msdignition.com/coil_blaster_12.htm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Can I use this coil with the Ic?


i would use this one because i know it works








MSD Ignition Systems


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

will that coil work for my 86 gti 1.8 8v cis e that coil?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_will that coil work for my 86 gti 1.8 8v cis e that coil?

Arnt you going Stage Ic?
If so you will need 2 of the above coils.


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

yea the stage ic, so two of thoes, sounds like a plan


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (86 gti turbo nitrus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86 gti turbo nitrus* »_yea the stage ic, so two of thoes, sounds like a plan

Thats right,
Me personally,i am using 4 of Blaster SS Coil, PN 8207

_Quote, originally posted by *GM 2-Tower Coil Pack/PN 8224* »_
*BLASTER REPLACEMENT SPECIFICATIONS * 
Primary Resistance: 0.35 ohms 
Secondary Resistance: 7.8K ohms 
Maximum Voltage: 40,000 volts 
Inductance: 4.2 mH 
Turns Ratio: 80:1


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

That quad pack coil from the first page is a dodge neon/stratus/pt cruiser coil...Some people tried to switch over to the four post msd one, they didn't see to many gains. All waste spark coils are essentially the same the two further up this page either one could be used. Just instead of running one ground to each of the two post ones. The power goes to the center pin of the quad post, and one ground for cylinders 1and 3 goes to the right and 4 and 2's ground would go to the pin on the left pin depending on your firing order (that would be for 1432). Pretty easy stuff...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

well i would recommend using a (2) 2 Tower or (4)Single Tower unit for a Waste Spark ignition because i know they work.I am unfimiliar with the 4 tower units.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 11:14 PM 10-17-2004_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Umm did i miss something???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1635424
Stage Ic $900
Stage IIc $1100
I thought he was part of the group buy!??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I thought he was part of the group buy!??

that GBB/pulsive dub,he is part of the GB
I guess he spreading the word?


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_well i would recommend using a (2) 2 Tower or (4)Single Tower unit for a Waste Spark ignition because i know they work.I am unfimiliar with the 4 tower units.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They work exactly the same, they're just combined, the general idea is that if one set goes bad you don't have to replace the whole thing. Picture yourself zip tying them together and having only one power instead of two... This is how it's wired up










_Modified by mechsoldier at 9:39 AM 10-18-2004_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

Mechsoldier, are you sure that diagram is right? iv never used this type of setup before, its just that the 034efi manual says the unit has two ignition drivers.
if this is true then the drivers would have to be a negative pusle with a positive connection to the battery for the diagram you wired to work or all the coils will be firing on evey ignition pulse.
Dont bite my head off. im just asking. remember i said i never installed or used any of these setups before.
andre


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
*then the drivers would have to be a negative pusle* .

That is correct.
I have no experience with the 4 tower unit.I would just use 2 (2) Tower units.Dont make simple things complex.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

My website
Everything you could ever want to know about how your ignition works down to how the coil actually produces voltage. The info about the coils is on the advanced ignition page, you have to go into the first ignition info page to get to it. I'll write up one on how the computer actually uses all the sensors soon.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 3:33 AM 10-19-2004_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_My website
Everything you could ever want to know about how your ignition works down to how the coil actually produces voltage. The info about the coils is on the advanced ignition page, you have to go into the first ignition info page to get to it. I'll write up one on how the computer actually uses all the sensors soon.

_Modified by mechsoldier at 3:33 AM 10-19-2004_


Nice Write up
Now how about giving us the pinouts for the 1.8t coil pack


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ok so who is in again? this should be the end, right??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_ok so who is in again? this should be the end, right??

So far i only have confirmation from these guys.Seems that out of the 30+ people from the 1.8T forum that wanted were just bsing.The4ork is off serving his country along with pggti.I spoke to Javad and we still get a good deal.

_Quote, originally posted by *GB Update* »_
5. pulsivedub - Stage Ic 
6. 86 gti turbo nitrus - Stage Ic 
7. tradeart - Stage Ic 
8. Audi4u - Stage Ic 


By friday we will be going through ,I hope nobody bs's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I just want to be one of the 1st in my area using a 1.8t swap with a standalone that uses most if not all stock sensors.


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

i mightnot be able to make it????? i thought we would be doing this in like 3 weeks


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Seems that out of the 30+ people from the 1.8T forum that wanted were just bsing.

this is the vortex what do you expect


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I just want to be one of the 1st in my area using a 1.8t swap with a standalone that uses most if not all stock sensors.










If you get the IIc you do not need to change your coils even.. if your goal is to use as much as stock that would be the way to go and cheaper..
I've been speaking with javad and we aer going to be working on geting the system to work over DBW so you would nt need to convert to cable throttle. So the only thing you wiould have to change would be to a single window cam position wheel off an AEB.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
So far i only have confirmation from these guys.Seems that out of the 30+ people from the 1.8T forum that wanted were just bsing.

The people from the 1.8t forum are nto BSing.. they just wnat to see if they can do this with DBW before they plunk down 1650 retail for a IIC only to find out they need to buy a TB, pedal and cable to get it to work.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
If you get the IIc you do not need to change your coils even.. if your goal is to use as much as stock that would be the way to go and cheaper..
I've been speaking with javad and we aer going to be working on geting the system to work over DBW so you would nt need to convert to cable throttle. *So the only thing you wiould have to change would be to a single window cam position wheel off an AEB*.

Audi4u is using Cable Throttle,why would he need the cam position wheel if he is going to be using the stock VR set up?

_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
The people from the 1.8t forum are nto BSing.. they just wnat to see if they can do this with DBW before they plunk down 1650 retail for a IIC only to find out they need to buy a TB, pedal and cable to get it to work.

Most of the PM's i recieved were from 2000 1.8T owners who had the cable TB set up.My pop ups were crazy for a week.I understand fully about the DBW system but in this thread i have been relating only the cable Throttle applications.For the DBW i have directed all FI pm's to the 1.8T Forum where "we" have a thread going on allready.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Audi4u is using Cable Throttle,why would he need the cam position wheel if he is going to be using the stock VR set up?

Audi4U if its the car in his sig has DBW not cable. The cable cars come with the single window cam senor wheel.. However you would still need to use the cam input if you used the IIC.. the Ic would not need that since it is wastedspark and does nto need to know exactly which cylinder is at top dead center just 1/4 or 2/3 which it can determine from the crank.

_Quote »_
Most of the PM's i recieved were from 2000 1.8T owners who had the cable TB set up.My pop ups were crazy for a week.I understand fully about the DBW system but in this thread i have been relating only the cable Throttle applications.For the DBW i have directed all FI pm's to the 1.8T Forum where "we" have a thread going on allready.

2000 1.8Ts in the US are ALL DBW.. antying in the Us in a golf, jetta, GTI, NB, or TT are DBW.. 97-99 A4s are cable throttle and 98-99 passats are also cable throttle.
so if anyone you were speaking to from the US with a 00 and on it was a DBW car.
not trying to be mean but like I metnioned before you do not have a grasp of these cars and you are sending lots of people in the wrong direction.. Right now you are representing 034 EFI on this website.. everyting you say that is wrong only reflects poorly on them.


_Modified by chris86vw at 1:32 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chris86vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris86vw* »_
not trying to be mean but like I metnioned before you do not have a grasp of these cars and you are sending lots of people in the wrong direction.. Right now you are representing 034 EFI on this website.. everyting you say that is wrong only reflects poorly on them.


....sigh
He is not using a DBW set up and the pm's i recieved were from guys who used a PAssat 1.8T Throttle Body setup.
Chris i am going to say this is the nicest way possible.I got this....
Leave the DBW talk for the 1.8T Thread, i am not dealing with it in this thread because simply anyone who doesnt want the hassle just simply uses the DBC Throttle Body.Everyone you see on the list above ( ^^^) is using a Cable Throttle Body.And if they have DBW then they will just have to convert using a Cable Set up...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
....sigh
He is not using a DBW set up and the pm's i recieved were from guys who used a PAssat 1.8T Throttle Body setup.
Chris i am going to say this is the nicest way possible.I got this....
Leave the DBW talk for the 1.8T Thread, i am not dealing with it in this thread because simply anyone who doesnt want the hassle just simply uses the DBC Throttle Body.Everyone you see on the list above ( ^^^) is using a Cable Throttle Body.And if they have DBW then they will just have to convert using a Cable Set up...

But his car right now is a DBW car... let him asnwer the questions.. you've done alot of damage asnwering questions that only otehrs can asnwer... which means taht even if he converts to DBC and he wants to use the direct fire setup he would need to install the 1 window cam position sensor..
This is an illegal therad on vortex. you gotta alot of balls telling me to leave t alone.. it should have been reported a long time ago.. but its not.. your posting falls information..
ALL cars in the US with 1.8Ts from 00 on have DBW.. what you posted earlier was incorrect. you need to keep this information straight.
I udnerstand he can switch to cable throttle.. but why should he waste the money if in 2 weeks we may have it figured out.. it will save him 500 plus bucks to keep the DBW possibly and makgin switching is hcar back for emissions in NJ take about 2 hours.. So please you want to keep this thread information you need to understand that half of what you are posting is incorrectl


_Modified by chris86vw at 3:22 PM 10-20-2004_


----------

